# Desk name plate.



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

One of my step daughters got a good job with the county about 2 months ago and asked me to make her a name plate for her desk. A few eye battings later and I could only say "OK".

This is not done yet. But it's far enough along to show it here.

The name plate is purple heart. I scroll sawed it then added hand carved touches to the lettering a couple of weeks ago. Another week or so and the purple should be vibrant enough to lacquer. When you cut or sand purple heart, the freshly-exposed surfaces are an ugly peach pit color. It takes time for it to oxidize to the beautiful purple hue.

Here's what it looked like fresh.









And after about two weeks of air and light exposure, notice how much richer the color has become. The lighting is the same in this and the previous picture. Here I'm setting the TS blade for a pleasing viewing angle.









The stand (onto which it will be glued) is hard maple. These parts are not yet attached. 

















On the back side - facing herself - she requested a certain Bible verse to be displayed. So I'm going to carve the lettering into the maple. Then I'll paint the lettering black for high contrast.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's very nice to. Nice job.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You're right, the color is awesome. Post a finished picture if you will. I've always liked the wood nameplates.








 







.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's mine. A friend made them for our whole family. They are made from orange tree limbs with the names scroll cut all the way through.... flat bottom and flat backside.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

C-man: I'll definitely show the progress on this piece as I work through it. I love the color and so does she. When she requested for me to make her a name plate she specifically said she wants "that cool purple wood".

That looks cool, Willie.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Purple Heart wood looks great with PASTE WAX, and BUFFED too. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Can you imagine your maple holder block, hollowed out, with a "soft glow" backlight in it? Wow!

I just love see-through scroll saw work.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Willie T said:


> Can you imagine your maple holder block, hollowed out, with a "soft glow" backlight in it? Wow!
> 
> I just love see-through scroll saw work.


I bet that would be cool.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Excellent work!! I've been trying to come up with an idea for my new desk job, but scroll work is out of the question.

I'm looking forward to your finished piece.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Burb said:


> Excellent work!! I've been trying to come up with an idea for my new desk job, but scroll work is out of the question.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your finished piece.


Is it out of the question because you don't have a scroll saw? If so, the same thing could be done with a coping or jeweler's saw.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Is it out of the question because you don't have a scroll saw? If so, the same thing could be done with a coping or jeweler's saw.


I'm missing skills, but most of all patience for that type of intricate work. But thanks for the suggestions.

Mark


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow! Great scroll work and the purple heart looks amazing. I'm sure your step daughter will be happy with the stunning purple name plate.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

What's the dimensions on your piece? I'm guessing 3x12x.5" ? About? I would love to make my wife one, but the only exotic material I have on hand is 8" long 1/4" thick padauk. I may have to go buy something else. 

I hope you don't mind me copying yours, I love it! And think it would be a great gift for my wife. I'm sure mine won't turn out as nice, but the carving aspect of it will be fun to do.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Where were you when I was still working? I'd have paid to have you make me one of those.

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice. Love the color and contrast between woods. Please post a picture with the finish on.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I finally got around to carving the lettering on the back of the name plate. To do so, I needed a way to hold the piece steady while I chisel away. 

So I set the scrap back into place.









And made a simple holder to keep the parts still.









The lettering is upside down because that's the orientation that allowed the piece to tilt towards me for ease of carving.









I tried to carved the faceted letter style common in stone carving. Honestly, I've never carved lettering like this so this IS my test piece. 









Good thing I have complete confidence in my own abilities. And luckily the lettering came out pretty decent. Certainly not the best of lettering. But it could have been far worse. I took my time and thought it through then hoped for the best. :thumbsup:









My next step is to paint the lettering black then peel off the paper. Then I'll sand the piece to clean up and paint slop. I'm doing a test right now (on scrap) to see if acrylic paint will work under a lacquer clear coat. If it doesn't seem like it'll be fine I'll try enamel. After that I'll just go and buy lacquer-based black paint.

I suspect the enamel may end up being the way to go. I've had luck in the past spraying clear lacquer over enamel model paint-ed (Testors) details. But I'll run a test before committing. Whatever I do, I need to have it done by her birthday, this coming Monday.

Or maybe I'll just take a ride to the Depot tomorrow and get a can of black lacquer spray paint and be done with it. Yeah... That's the ticket. But I guess I better check my stash first. I have a habit of running out and buying paints, finishes and hardware I already have. Only to find out later that I wasted my time and money.


----------



## chopnhack (Dec 16, 2007)

That is a really cool project. The quote is a great reminder, I hope the atheists don't give her flak for it being a government building and all. We had some hubub down here about a Bible being in the chambers and thankfully the majority told the person to STFU.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

chopnhack said:


> That is a really cool project. The quote is a great reminder, I hope the atheists don't give her flak for it being a government building and all. We had some hubub down here about a Bible being in the chambers and thankfully the majority told the person to STFU.


The verse is on the side that faces herself. So, hopefully, it won't become an issue.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice work and a very good verse especially to have sitting in front of you as you are at work. :thumbsup:


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Very nice. That purple heart is going to be beautiful!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Just because inquiring minds want to know.... her friends and family don't call her "Max" for short do they?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> Just because inquiring minds want to know.... her friends and family don't call her "Max" for short do they?


Yes, we do. She is Max Paine!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Last night I masked everything off and sprayed black lacquer paint. Hopefully I made the right decision and would have the black paint dissolving into the clear coats.









Then today I peeled the tape and paper free and did a little sanding. I'll still need to do some touch-up work. But I guess it came out pretty decent for a first attempt at carving inset faceted lettering. Or at least decent enough for the job and scale at hand. I've carved raised lettering and filigree/pierced lettering (such as the purple name plate). But this is new to me. Plus, my little tools were still a bit too large for the scale.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice,

Dale in Indy


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Real nice!


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I wasn't going to do this, but Steve talked me into it. Not trying to steal his thread either. I just wanted Steve to get the recognition for this project and inspiration. I made it almost identical to his. Mine is out of padauk that I had laying around from am earlier project. The dimensions I used is because it's what I had. There isn't a carving on the back however. I don't have those skills, but I did shape the letters with my dremel. 

Very much appreciated Steve! I got extra points with my wife


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

Both are very nice. Maybe I missed it, but how did you do the carving on the back?

Hunter


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh good, I'm glad you posted it! It never hurts my feelings when someone is inspired by my ideas or work. Yours came out very nice. It looks like you got pretty much the same angles on your stand as I did on mine. I think it's great that you made one and yours looks awesome. Honestly, whenever I post a project I secretly hope some one else makes one as result of seeing mine. Not only is it flattering but it shows me that I've made something that others like. What better validation could there be?

I've actually done several of the name plates before (just the actual name part, not the stand), for other people, and people really are drawn to them. It's amazing how the simple carved details make the thing come to life. After scrolling the name it's just a flat, pierced piece. But the relief carved details add a whole new dimension: literally and artistically.

For anyone interested in seeing the striking difference the carving makes, take a gander at the first post in this thread: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/simple-name-plate-42103/#post369634


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Hunter said:


> Both are very nice. Maybe I missed it, but how did you do the carving on the back?
> 
> Hunter


I did kind of gloss over the details of that. As shown, I made a printout of the text, which I laid out using Microsoft Paint. The printout was spray glued to the wood and served as my template. The actual carving was done with small carving tools and taps from a small, light mallet.

I used tools similar to these:


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Oh good, I'm glad you posted it! It never hurts my feelings when someone is inspired by my ideas or work. Yours came out very nice. It looks like you got pretty much the same angles on your stand as I did on mine. I think it's great that you made one and yours looks awesome. Honestly, whenever I post a project I secretly hope some one else makes one as result of seeing mine. Not only is it flattering but it shows me that I've made something that others like. What better validation could there be?
> 
> I've actually done several of the name plates before (just the actual name part, not the stand), for other people, and people really are drawn to them. It's amazing how the simple carved details make the thing come to life. After scrolling the name it's just a flat, pierced piece. But the relief carved details add a whole new dimension: literally and artistically.
> 
> For anyone interested in seeing the striking difference the carving makes, take a gander at the first post in this thread: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/simple-name-plate-42103/#post369634


I loved your stand so much that I tried to copy it exactly. I almost went with a flat piece of stock with an angled dado cut into it, but I didn't like the idea of not having the contrast behind it. Plus it gave me an excuse to go to rocker for material. 

I thought about making the stand longer so I can add another piece with "SSgt" that wasn't glued in. so when she promoted I could change it to TSgt. But she is leaving active duty for the civilian world in two months. I hope she displays this proudly wherever she ends up going.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll also be adding thin sheet cork to the bottom. I've got some with adhesive on the back that I bought in a fairly long roll for $6.00 at a grocery store. Or you can buy it at craft or auto parts stores.

But that will be the final step of the project.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I went ahead and glued the name plate to the stand last night.









These pictures are after only the first spraying of lacquer. Still lots of nooks and crannies to get.***



















*** Then, after I finish my Thomas' English Muffin, there's crevices to be sprayed! :laughing:


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

That looks great! The purple heart really gives it character.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> *** Then, after I finish my Thomas' English Muffin, there's crevices to be sprayed! :laughing:


But of course there are! :lol::lol::lol:

Its a beautiful thing Steve. I'm sure she will keep it with her forever. :thumbsup:


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

That looks super nice . Great job


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I got this done a couple of days ago. It came out quite nicely, if I may say so, myself. I think Max will be pleased with the way it turned out.

If anyone is curious, the piece is 10-1/2 inches long.

The final step was to attach thin self adhesive cork onto the bottom.









Her birthday is Monday. I actually got a project done AHEAD of schedule. Imagine that.


----------

